# Surf's Up



## JacaRanda (Sep 13, 2015)

Been spending time at the beach to work on my tan and decided to shoot some surfers.
I will continue to add to this thread instead of starting a new one each time.  I get the feeling this will become another addiction.  C&C always welcomed.  Picture heavy, primarily sharing.

I'm stoked, the sets are glassy (a common phrase used by surfers back in my San Clemente High School days).

1) This guys nickname is....Old Hippy .  He has been surfing this spot since he was 12 years old and is on his way to surf in Bali next week.  Cool as heck! 


Salt Creek Beach_July 25, 2015_9064.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

2) 


Salt Creek Beach_July 25, 2015_9020.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

3) 


Salt Creek Beach_July 25, 2015_9118.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

4) 


Salt Creek Beach_July 25, 2015_9306.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

5) 


Salt Creek Beach_July 25, 2015_9122.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

6) 


Salt Creek Beach_July 25, 2015_9362.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

7) 


Salt Creek Beach_July 25, 2015_9555.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

8) 


Salt Creek Beach_August 01, 2015_9868.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

9) 


Salt Creek Beach_August 01, 2015_0051.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

10) 


Salt Creek Beach_September 06, 2015_4417.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks GK,  I like the tighter crop in your second edit, but your edits introduce a lot of gray in the white wash and something really weird looking in skin tones on 1 & 3.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice set! I laughed out loud at number two! Number four is pretty intense and the lighting in 10 really sets a great mood! 

But the most important question is, how is your tan coming along?


----------



## jaomul (Sep 13, 2015)

Great set


----------



## Designer (Sep 13, 2015)

Good shooting, pardner!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Nice set! I laughed out loud at number two! Number four is pretty intense and the lighting in 10 really sets a great mood!
> 
> But the most important question is, how is your tan coming along?



Thank you DJ JustJazzie   The tan is coming along well except I'm not sure why I have weird patterns on my legs.  I wore these.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you Jaomul and D-ziner!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Nice set! I laughed out loud at number two! Number four is pretty intense and the lighting in 10 really sets a great mood!
> 
> But the most important question is, how is your tan coming along?


 
Oh...and #10 was at sunset.  On the walk back to my car, there was hardly any light at all, but there were nearly just as many surfers out.  Hope to post some silhouettes from that evening.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 15, 2015)

Great series of images.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> Great series of images.


Thank you Scott!   
That means a lot to me coming from someone with your experience.


----------



## TordFuglstad (Sep 15, 2015)

Timing is everything when it comes to sport photography, and you nailed it in several of these shots. 
Good job!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2015)

Very cool. Don't see surfing in Michigan. Great color and composition. Hey, there is a fat guy like me surfing! There is hope for me yet... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrickHouse (Sep 15, 2015)

Love the shot of "old hippy"!!


----------



## Jasii (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice set Jaca! The 'Old Hippy' seems to be enjoying himself paunch et all and I'd give that one the max points. Always so wanted to surf, just that, never learn't how to swim

Cheers!
jasii


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

TordFuglstad said:


> Timing is everything when it comes to sport photography, and you nailed it in several of these shots.
> Good job!


 
Thank you.  Primarily shooting a burst series to pick the best.  I really like wipeout or bailout shots most.



jcdeboever said:


> Very cool. Don't see surfing in Michigan. Great color and composition. Hey, there is a fat guy like me surfing! There is hope for me yet...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 
Thank you - Yes there is hope.  Got a new battery for the home scale yesterday.  NOT PRETTY!



BrickHouse said:


> Love the shot of "old hippy"!!


 
Thanks Brick - what a joy seeing someone enjoy themselves like he does. 



Jasii said:


> Nice set Jaca! The 'Old Hippy' seems to be enjoying himself paunch et all and I'd give that one the max points. Always so wanted to surf, just that, never learn't how to swim
> 
> Cheers!
> jasii


 
Thank you Jasii.  I think I would have enjoyed surfing also, but the movie 'Jaws' ruined it for me  .  I'm afraid my blubber won't be tested for
buoyancy anytime soon.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 16, 2015)

These are so great! I can't even pick a favorite!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> These are so great! I can't even pick a favorite!


 
Thank you Ms. Barb


----------



## pjaye (Sep 16, 2015)

Btw, browsed your flickr. That tern shot, wow. Absolutely stunning. I've been trying to get a good shot of them all summer. Not much success.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> Btw, browsed your flickr. That tern shot, wow. Absolutely stunning. I've been trying to get a good shot of them all summer. Not much success.


 
Thanks again.  Some patience, some timing, fast fps, and good luck still.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

11) 


Salt Creek Beach_September 07, 2015_5650.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

12) 


Salt Creek Beach_September 07, 2015_5854.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr

13) 


Salt Creek Beach_September 07, 2015_5612.jpg by Jack Stevenson, on Flickr


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome set, 12 is my fav. The sunset in the background makes it.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> Awesome set, 12 is my fav. The sunset in the background makes it.


Thank you Rob!


----------



## jaomul (Sep 17, 2015)

13 is cool


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2015)

jaomul said:


> 13 is cool


Thanks Jaomul.


----------

